# Diskussion zum Rechtstaat



## Jack85 (6 August 2008)

Schaut euch bitte mal dieses Youtube Video von Akte 08 an.
Die Karriere wenn man das so nennen darf von Frau K.  G. dürfte wohl am Ende sein


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



Jack85 schrieb:


> Die Karriere wenn man das so nennen darf von Frau Katja G. dürfte wohl am Ende sein


Da diese Dame jetzt womöglich auch für die Interserv Ltd., Tortola mahnt, ist es wohl noch nicht soweit. Die Mühlen bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer München scheinen auch recht langsam zu arbeiten.


----------



## Pidder (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Die Mühlen bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer München scheinen auch recht langsam zu arbeiten.


Das ist in der Tat ein Rätsel. Aber wer jemals einen Anwalt bei einer Kammer angeschwärzt hat, weiß dass eine Koriphäe der anderen ungern ein Auge aushackt. Ich vermute dass Frau G. in Erwartung ihres Lizenzentzuges das Verfahren mit allen Mitteln der Kunst hinauszögert, um noch möglichst viel abgreifen zu können. Dennoch ist und bleibt auch sie selbst ein zahnloser Tiger, der über ein wenig Drohgebärde und Säbelgerassel nicht hinauskommt.


----------



## rds-werner (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*

Ja leider mahlen die Mühlen in Bayern sehr langsam.Woran liegts,kommt vielleicht vom Einparteienstaat? Am besten unter der Rubrik königlich-
bayerisches Amtsgericht nachschauen. Wobei man wieder sagen muß 
langsam aber gründlicher,meistens.Wiederum kann man nicht sagen wie weit da wieder der Filz klebt.


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Ja leider mahlen die Mühlen in Bayern sehr langsam.Woran liegts,kommt vielleicht vom Einparteienstaat?


Da hat einer Ahnung. :roll:

In Frankfurt/Main beim AG geht auch was nicht schneller. Da ist jetzt schon was über ein Jahr im Gange und es will einfach nichts entscheidenes passieren.


----------



## AlexandervW (6 August 2008)

*AW: Namen und Ahnen.de   ( namen-ahnen.de )*



HUmax schrieb:


> Da hat einer Ahnung. :roll:
> 
> In Frankfurt/Main beim AG geht auch was nicht schneller. Da ist jetzt schon was über ein Jahr im Gange und es will einfach nichts entscheidenes passieren.



Mal HUmax 100% zu stimme... die (sogenannten) 68ger (die steinewerfer) sind heute in positionen wie z.B. Außenminister a.D. oder in der schwarzen Robe bei AG oder LG / OLG und wenn vitamin B klappte auch in der robe in "papstfarbe"!!!
habe echt aufgehört, mich zu ärgern, das magengeschwür ist es nicht wert.
...armes DEUTSCHLAND !!!:wall:


----------

